# Nachwuchs im Goldfisch/Shubunkin Teich



## BiMa (7. Aug. 2014)

Hallo,
unser kleiner Gartenteich ist nun 3 Jahre alt und dieses Jahr haben wir Nachwuchs.

Vor ca 2 Wochen sah ich etwas merkwürdiges durch den Teich flitzen (ca 1cm groß), verschwand auch direkt wieder in den Pflanzen. Nach einiger Zeit wieder...Als einer von ihnen dann mal länger an einer Stelle blieb war es klar die Goldfische und/oder Shubunkins haben Nachwuchs.
Inzwischen sind die kleinen 1 bis 3 cm groß und in allen erdenklichen Farben. Stand heute konnte ich etwa 15 unterschiedliche Babys finden.
Die tauchen immer nur kurz auf und sind dann auch schnell wieder im __ Hornkraut verschwunden.
Bilder sind bisher noch nichts geworden, zu klein zu schnell.
Von den "großen" Goldfischen werden sie auch in Ruhe gelassen, zumindest im sichtbaren Bereich 

VG Matthias


----------



## BiMa (7. Aug. 2014)

Nun ist mir doch das ein oder andere verschwommene Bild gelungen.
Der weiße ist etwa 1cm groß der rote etwa 3 cm 
Es sind auch blau-weiße, rot-blaue, weiß mit schwarzem Kopf und ein paar ganz schwarze dabei


----------



## Joerg (7. Aug. 2014)

Hi Matthias,
Glückwunsch zum Nachwuchs.

Leider ist das keine gute Nachricht, da die kleinen nächstes Jahr groß sind und weitere dazukommen. Wenn du ordentlich fütterst, verstärkt sich das Problem.

Du solltest versuchen einige loszuwerden und deinen Filter aufrüsten, da entsprechen mehr Ausscheidungen abgebaut werden müssen.


----------



## BiMa (8. Aug. 2014)

Hallo Jörg,
ja deine Bedenken hatte ich auch schon immer, trotzdem war die Freude da, als sich nun doch Nachwuchs einstellte.
Mal sehen wie viele es tatsächlich noch werden, sehen ja doch viele mehr oder weniger gleich aus. Ein paar kann ich wohl bei Bekannten im Teich los werden.
Hinzu kommt, das für uns ein Umzug bevor steht und somit spätestens im Frühjahr 2015 (je nachdem wann der Winter kommt/geht) ein neues Teichbauprojekt startet. Der nächste Teich soll auch einiges größer werden.

Wie ist eure Erfahrung mit so jungen Goldfischen über den ersten Winter, werden die meisten das überstehen?


----------



## Ansaj (8. Aug. 2014)

Hi Matthias,
das ist schwer zu sagen, wie viele von den Neugeborenen den Winter überstehen. Ich habe das Gefühl, dass ich immer ettliche Einjährige habe und dass viele den Winter überlebt haben. Mein Besatz ist von vorneherein aber auch größer, mein Teich ist sehr viel größer und die Kleinen haben dadurch bessere Umweltbedingungen (Teichtiefe, stabilere Wasserqualität- und Temperatur, Futterangebot und Versteckmöglichkeiten).
Auf der anderen Seite sind Goldfische r-Strategen (sehr viel Nachwuchs, aber nur ein Bruchteil überlebt). Meine Erfahrung ist, dass sie gute Überlebenschance haben, wenn sie die ersten Monate überstanden haben (sprich dein jetziger Nachwuchs).
Toll, dass deine Bekannten welche nehmen würde und ihr einen größeren Teich plant.
Grüße
Ansaj


----------



## Alfii147 (8. Aug. 2014)

Habe derzeit auch Jungfische im Teich (__ Shubunkin). Sobald Sie mal die 3 cm Marke geknackt haben ist das gröbste eigentlich überstanden.
Anschließend kommt nur noch eine Bewährungsprobe der Winter, wobei die kleinen diesen auch immer sehr gut überleben können, sofern die Teichtiefe stimmt. Meine machen seit ein paar Tagen den Freischwimmer, die Koi interessierts nicht (mehr).


----------

